# New step kit not working



## dquick48 (Apr 30, 2019)

1998 Jayco Eagle Motorhome. with Kwikee electric steps

This is email I sent to place where I purchased my kit.
I really believe the module is wrong part..
Any help will be appreciated.

This is 3rd module I have tried, same results.
door open steps down, door closed steps up.
Door override switch will not keep steps extended and ignition will not retract steps.
I have had someone verify voltages from vehicle and my wiring.
I also switched out older door switch (normally closed) with one that came with module (normally open).
Everything is as it should be, but still not working correctly.
I am totally frustrated...........


----------

